# أرجو الإفادة بكل ما يتعلق بمنظفات السيارة



## ابوياسن (15 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أرجو الإفادة من أصحاب الخبرة 

أريد إنشاء مصنع صغير خاص بكل ما يتعلق بمنظفات السيارات منظف الجلد منظف و ملمع التابلو و 

منظف المحرك و عطور الخاصة بالسيارت ( كروت معطرة و بخاخات )

و ليست لي أدنى فكرة عن الآلات المطلوبة و لا عن التراكيب و المواد الأولية 

لذا أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة إفادتي بكل التفاصيل و شكراً *


----------



## nada 23 (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لتلميع الدواليب والتابلو اعتقد انه يستعمل زيت السليكون افضل من الجلسيرين وزيت البرافين


----------



## carcare (2 مايو 2011)

ان من طنطا وبفتح ان كمان مصنع ممكن نفيد بعض


----------



## emad ashor (31 مارس 2013)

اخي الكريم ممكن توضح لي التركيبة لملمع التابلوه و الاسم التجاري لزيت ال سيليكون و امان بيعه انا من القاهرة


----------



## meddgt (24 أكتوبر 2014)

huile de silicon blanch


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

نحن نريد ان نعرف هذة التركيبات الشيقة لو تكرمتم


----------



## mohamed sigma (20 نوفمبر 2014)

يوجد بحث علي المنتدي


----------

